# probleme lecture dvd sur tv avec lecteur apple dvd



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Septembre 2002)

mon problème est le suivant : la lecture du dvd est impeccable sur mon ibook 700 mais sur la tv avec la connexion adéquate, il y a avec le lecteur dvd d'apple (je précise car ce n'est pas le cas avec videolan par exemple) une constante variation de contraste, une sorte de clignotement très lent. Impossible de voir quoi que ce soit dans ces conditions. Avez-vous une idée de ce que cela serait ? Cela ne se passe que lorsque le soft lecteur dvd d'apple est lancé car pour le reste la tv affiche tout correctement. Cela est arrivé avec 4 des 5 dvd que j'ai loué... dois-je réinstallé qqchose ? videolan quand à lui saccade à la lecture des dvd... c'est normal ? ma config est ibook 700 avec  640 de ram et mac os X 10.2.1.


----------



## ibabar (23 Septembre 2002)

salut!
je n'ai pas de solution à te proposer (désolé) mais j'ai remarqué que le lecteur dvd apple est vraiment médiocre
donc personnellement s'il m'arrive de louer un dvd (plutôt rare avec le divx!!!), je le passe directement par VLC avec lequel en plus tu as un accès direct sur l'ensemble de la plage (le chapitrage ça me gonfle)
@+


----------



## Mac'Abann (24 Septembre 2002)

J'ai eu aussi des problèmes de clignotements avec mon Ibook 500 quand je me branchais sur la vidéo. En me branchant directement sur la TV , que ce soit avec ou sans prise téritel en plus, ça marche impécablement bien. Essaie peut-être sur un TV récente, c'est peut-être là le problème...


----------

